# Navigation - Street names are not displayed



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

I haven't had the opportunity to test the nav system outside Greece, but here the street names are NOT displayed on the nav screen. You can only see the name of the street you are currently running on the MFD.
Is there a way to enable this feature? It is extremely helpful to be able to spot a srteet by just looking on the nav screen and as far as I know, it comes as s standard in all other nav systems.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (Xris)*

VW's design philosophy for navigation systems has been to use a 'two-screen' approach: The large screen in between the two front seats is for spatial orientation only, and the display on the MFD (Multi-Function Display) between the speedometer and tachometer is the one you use for next turn guidance.
The system will (most likely) always display the name of the street that you are on at the bottom of the MFD, and the name of the street onto which you should make your next turn at the top of the MFD. Between the two street names you will see a directional arrow and the distance to go before your next turn. The idea behind this is that you want to keep focused on the road ahead - only needing to glance down at the instrument cluster occasionally - rather than having to shift your attention to the central information display between the two front seats.
On some of the central information displays, you have the ability to display a 'split-screen' mode that shows the spatial orientation map on 2/3 of the screen, and the directional guidance arrow and text on the remaining 1/3 that is closest to the driver.
These two posts might give you a better orientation to how the nav system can be used. They are not Eos-specific (like your owner manual is), but they will present the general concept, and this might help to make clear what is explained in the owner manual.
Navigation System - Split Screen Function
Navigation System - Why don't I see street names?
Michael


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (PanEuropean)*

Thanks a lot for the explanation. When you enter a specific destination, the nav system works as you described. 
However, what happens if you have not entered a destination? I don’t know about you, but most of the times I leave the map on and don’t use guidance. If you take a look at the nav screen then, it is almost completely useless! A bunch of intersecting roads. No names at all. You have no quick way to know for example which is the next intersecting road, or where exactly you are positioned in regards to a main avenue or a road you know. 
In addition, why do you think all other navigation systems display street names regardless of if you use the guidance feature or not? 



_Modified by Xris at 7:02 AM 11-30-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (Xris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xris* »_...why do you think all other navigation systems display street names regardless of if you use the guidance feature or not?

Hi Christos:
I think it is because the manufacturers of the other navigation systems are not as concerned about the possible liability consequences of displaying street name data on the central information display as VW is. In the past, I thought perhaps it was because the processor in the GPSR itself was not robust enough to handle the refresh rate demanded by the screen. This may be the reason why the Phaeton nav system (designed in 2001) doesn't show street names, but it is unlikely that the newer Eos nav system lacks the hardware capability to display street names... hence my guess that the underlying reason is worries about liability if the driver has an accident whilst they are looking at the nav system.
There is no question that the data (the street names) is there in the cartography database, because we see that information when we have the navigation screen active in the MFD. 
Michael


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (PanEuropean)*

.. i dont know about the EOS nav but the nav on my Passat doenst show the street names either.. unless you zoom in .. i hit MAP.. then turn the right knob and it will zoom 0.2m or 0.5m.. i forget which one and i can see all the street names. Did you try zooming in? Should be the same thing.
JT


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (x9t)*

Here is an old picture I had of my Nav set at .2M and it shows some street names, if I turn it down with the knob on the right to .05m I get almost every street named if the blocks are not too close.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (flheat)*

wow. cars these days are starting to look like F-16s!!! SCHWEET!!


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for including the pic but thats the button. I have mine to show VW dealerships.. it shows a VW symble on the screen when im near one.. its sweet. 

Xris did you try that knob?
JT


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (PanEuropean)*

This information might be true in other countries, but not here. Both of my 2004 Touareg's had the old CD based Navigation system, and it did not display any street names on the main screen, but they did tell you what street you were on, and the next street you were looking for in the MFD, just as you describe. My 2005 Touareg as well as my 2006 Passat use the newer DVD system, and in the Passat, the streets are displayed in the Nav screen, making the system far easier to use. My Touareg still had an older version disc, and did not display the street names. However, when I use the disc from my Passat in the Touareg, they show up. I think VW finally listened to the tons of complaints from customers about the lack of street names, and started including a more complete disc sometime in late 2005. Now all of the US spec VW's with nav, clearly display street names. It makes the navigation a far more useful tool with the street names visible for streets other than what you are driving on! I intend to buy the updated disc for my Touareg so I don't have to keep borrowing the one from my Passat.


_Modified by SeaTreg at 4:04 PM 11-30-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (SeaTreg)*

Hi Bill:
Thanks very much for that updated information, clearly the experience you have is much more comprehensive (with the newer vehicles, the Passat and the Touareg) than my experience with the Phaeton.
It is very interesting that you mentioned that the cartography (the disc) used has an effect on display of street names. Perhaps a forum member from each country could check their nav disc and then post the version number of the nav disc - that would allow everyone else to determine if they have an up to date disc, or are one revision behind.
Normally, updated automotive navigation CDs are released about once every 12 to 18 months.
Michael


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
I have disc "3B" in my Passat, but I know that a more recent version (4B) is now supplied with the newest vehicles. I took delivery of my Passat last December, and that was the most up to date disc then. So it looks like a good guess, that they update them about once a year. 


_Modified by SeaTreg at 6:26 PM 11-30-2006_


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (SeaTreg)*

And for me, in my '06 Touareg, I have version 4B, but there is no difference between 3B or 4B, at least for my area; however, both discs are certainly explicit as far as street names. My '04 Touareg was CD based and was certainly lacking not only street names but many locations on the East Coast for me.


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (flheat)*

Thanks everyone. My DVD is the European version V3. And no matter how I zoom, the streets have no name (reminds me of the that U2 song...)


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

That's funny dude!!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (Xris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xris* »_Thanks everyone. My DVD is the European version V3. And no matter how I zoom, the streets have no name...

Christos:
It's kind of hard to tell - based on the information that you have provided - whether the absence of street names from the screen displays of Greece is due to design of the navigation system operating software (a VW issue), configuration of the preferences (if any) of the display (an owner issue), or the level of detail that is available for your country on the navigation CD (a cartographic issue, vis, Navteq or whomever supplies the data).
What we need is a report from an Eos owner in another European country that we know has 100% cartographic detail - for example, England, Germany, Switzerland, or Austria - advising us about whether they can see street names if they zoom in far enough.
Michael


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (PanEuropean)*

Michael, it doesn't seem to be a VW issue as we see on the picture by flheat. The street names are clearly displayed on the US nav system. 
Additionally, there is no display-names option in the software that you can switch on/off. The names are in the dvd's database of course, otherwise the nav wouldn't make a sense at all. 
I agree with you, other European owners could give us their lights. Anybody?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (irbrenda)*

Today I got version 4B CD Federal Expressed to me unexpectedly for my Navigation Unit. I previously had 3B when I bought the car. 3B did not have my home address which is about 5 years old, but 4B now has it. I thought we would have to pay for CD updates.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_ I thought we would have to pay for CD updates. 

Normally one does have to pay for updates. It is possible that the new release came out just as the first Eos vehicles were being shipped to NAR, so, VW decided (as a courtesy to the owners) to bring everyone up to the most recent version. They did that with the MY 2006 Touareg owners as well.
Michael


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Normally one does have to pay for updates. 
Michael

OK, so I guess I should stop checking my mailbox for a free guitar as well, huh?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (flheat)*

I thought they stuffed that in the trunk? Maybe you put the roof down without knowing the guitar was there, and now it is jammed somewhere underneath the rear seat cushion? I'd go looking with a flashlight and a map if I were you...








Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (PanEuropean)*

Would you recommend a map with Street Names ....


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (mark_d_drake)*

AAA has those for some large cities.


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (vweosdriver)*

Somebody's making fun of my street-names problem or is it just my idea..?








Happy new year to all!










_Modified by Xris at 7:36 AM 1-2-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (Xris)*

Xris
I think the thread went off-topic (USA Guitar offer) before anyone started making fun of anyone. 
Happy new year
-Mark


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (PanEuropean)*

I received my updated DVD (V4b) from Navteq/VW yesterday.


----------



## loodias (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (Xris)*

Just a note in regards to VW not wanting people to use the map with street names. My mother's A3 nav shows street names at any scale on the main screen...
2cents; This is a gross omission. Every map ever made has the damn street names on it. That's why they call it a map.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (loodias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loodias* »_ Every map ever made has the damn street names on it. That's why they call it a map. 

True, but maps are static objects, primarily intended to be used for spatial orientation, not dynamic route guidance. The VW nav systems are designed to be used for dynamic route guidance, click here for an explanation of the concepts behind the design. 
In Europe, the two-screen system for dynamic route guidance has been well accepted. In America, drivers much prefer to have a single-screen system that they can use 'like a map' for spatial orientation. This could be simply because of the difference in street layouts (grid vs. maze) between America and Europe. When the first nav systems came out in NAR in 2003 / 2004 on the Phaetons and Touaregs, everyone howled about the lack of street names. VW did address this issue on the 2006 Touareg, which now displays street names, for that reason, I don't think the 'case is closed' so far as the Eos system is concerned... it will be interesting to see how things change with future cartographic releases and navigation system software updates.
Michael


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Navigation - Street names are not displayed (PanEuropean)*

I feel the VW system does a very good job of routing and re-routing compared to other OEM systems I have used. I agree with Michael that the map view is more for spacial orientation and not to look for the each street, as the MFD and voice prompt will indicate what your next move should be. My one wish list item for the VW Nav is that they would add a "bird's eye" view of the map as some other systems offer.


----------

